# Big thank-you to Victory Archery....



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It is my pleasure Lloyd, glad I could help.....


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> It is my pleasure Lloyd, glad I could help.....


Ya... I am lost here INGOZI??? please verify the above.:help::confused3:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

How do you think Allen and Brian at Victory came to hear about you? Things like that usually don't "just happen".


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

My humble apologies! I thought that it was the Victory staff shooter in our club (Bern47) who set things in motion for us. He is a true master of the stick and string - Thanks Bernie! If you also put a few good words we very much appreciate it and are forever in your debt! :grouphug:

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*First doz Victory Arrows gone....*

with Black Hawk custom wraps....Claire you are a machine keep up the good work...:secret: 

Spatan :cocktail:


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet arrows Lloyd, Claire, keep up the good work, I like the wraps and colour combination, cool!

Bernie.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Huge consignment of Victory arrows on the "Highseas"...*

...bound for Black Hawk Archery SA. Some already sold.Awesome job done thanks to the "Black Hawk Top Guns" you know who you are:thumbs_up... Without you guys we would not have been able to make this giant leap forward...


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Tuesday is "D" Day.....*

Yes that's it... the Day our Victory Arrows, shafts and accessaries arrive. We are very excited about this... I am keen to try out their Nano's.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Victory Victory is our cry...*

Like in the days of old....The Black Hawk consignment has arrived from across the seas... the siege has been lifted ..We may now march onto the battle field with full quivers of arrows. 

'behold bundles of Victory arrows for everyone'


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Dude, that is awesome! I hope that the association between you and Victory is long and sweet!


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Victory Arrows!*

Congratulations on your new stock of Victory Arrows, :thumbs_up, to Black Hawk Archery! :wav:

Bernie.:smile:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*man these are "lekker" arrows...*

they are selling fast ...so almost ready to place next order:jaw:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Victory Arrows*

Spatan,
Welldone!What are the specs on these arrows,especially hunting from 55-82lbs.
Regards
Philip Moolman
[email protected]


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Philip Moolman said:


> Spatan,
> Welldone!What are the specs on these arrows,especially hunting from 55-82lbs.
> Regards
> Philip Moolman
> [email protected]


Thanks very much for the moral support... all the technical data on Victory arrows appears on their web site http://www.victoryarchery.com, their shafts compare very favourably to Gold tips but a little less expensive at the moment.

We are trying to see wether they will make a heavy/stiff arrow shaft for those of us hunting fast bows on big poundages(something like the GT big game 100's) we will have to see...They may have something in pipe line already??


Take care Phillip,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Black Hawk Archery is having a finger snacks and drinks(sundowners) evening on Thursday 16th of july to preview the victory arrows or rather whats left of them... So if you are in our area don't hesitate to popin and check out these arrows... We only limited stocks in the various spins ie 45-60 ; 60-75 and 75-90's in V3's and V6's.

It would be great to see you there. (The Black Hawk Shop in Hilton)


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Well there were so many friends of Black Hawk that arrived we could not all fit in the shop It was chilly willies as well 3 degrees but the company was awesome and we only started clearing the glasses after nine...

Thank you everyone who arrived for joining Hennie and I in celebration of our first direct import deal...We hope that we may secure many more to be able to put more reasonably priced archery and outdoor supplies in your hands. 

We also stocked our first Air Rifles and accessories...:smile:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## misspink (Feb 18, 2009)

*A statisfied customer once again*

I got my Victory's yesterday... *Pink VForce V3's *(500 spine) with pink and white Blazer vanes to be exact :shade:

Thanx Lloyd, Lindy and Claire!!


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Watched you shoot them PINKY'S, you's are doing great!!:thumbs_up, goes well with the pink quiver and bow :smile:

Remember!! "Pink is for Cancer Research"

Bernie.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*mmm those "pinkies" look awesome...*

We are having trouble keeping up with demand... especially the Victory Nano's... We even had to sell mine:mg:well at least I got to handle them even if it was really brief:angel:.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*next consignment of Victory Nanos...*

Are on their way if you want some let us know and we can post some off to you. Spatan


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Three weeks and counting...*

We apoligize for the small wait...It has been a big learning curve for us. We are on top of it though and fresh supplies arrive continuously now after a small glitch in timing. 
Once again Victory Archery has been amazing in that they have agreed to customize and supply Black Hawk Archery with some appropriate junior target ready arrows. They are also in the throws of designing and testing a very exciting range of stiff, heavy camo hunting arrows for those fast big poundage hunting bows that we all love so much.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

